# next stop - mix



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Nikolai Lugansky plays Rachmaninov Sonate No. 2 on the Bösendorfer Imperial concert grand*

youtube comment

Thank you for sharing this beautiful video. .Rachmaninov Sonata N. 2 Brilliantly played by Nickolai Lugansky on a Bosendorfer what more could you ask for. Pure Heaven. IMHO Lugansky is the finest interpreter of Rachmaninov alive today,﻿

Very clear and good sound. The sonata is adventurous and very lyric, and the interpretation is fabulous


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Prom 76: Last Night of the Proms 2012
Massenet - Werther -- 'Pourquoi me réveiller?*

Joseph Calleja tenor
BBC Symphony Chorus
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Jiří Bělohlávek conductor

Royal Albert Hall, 8 September 2012


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Rachmaninov: Symfonie no.2 op. 27*

Radio Filharmonisch Orkest olv. Eivind Gullberg Jensen
3 oktober Concertgebouw Amsterdam

youtube comments

_I've been listening to this Symphony for something like 60 years and always love it. Every orchestra brings something different to it. Thanks for uploading.﻿

there's nothing better than this...please prove me wrong I'm searching for a symphony that great﻿

Rachnaninoff was a gift from the DIVINE to translate the music of the spheres for mortal ears.
Thank you for this upload.﻿_


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Lutoslawski: Variations on a Theme of Paganini - BBC Proms 2013 (Stephen Hough : Piano )*

Celebrating his 100th birthday...........
Sakari Oramo: conductor (The BBC Symphony Orchestra's Chief Conductor )
Presenter: Katie Derham at the Royal Albert Hall - London 2013

youtube comments
_ 
Lutoslawski's Paganini Variations are a wonderful late 20th century tribute to Paganini and yet another dazzling tribute to that last, brilliant, legendary Capriccio....﻿

WOW!!﻿

Stephen Hough is a Genius. It's nice to see a conductor having fun, except when the conductor doesn't listen to the soloist._﻿

Sparkling listening fun!


----------

